#ubuntu-ar 2011-02-14
<newuser> hay alguien?
<juancarlospaco> tal vez
<newuser> hace tiempo q veo videos en cuevana pero se ven lentos
<newuser> como q se clava en algunos cuadros y tarda en avanzar mientras el sonido sigue, hay algo que se pueda hacero o actualizar para solucionarlo?
<juancarlospaco> en que sentido lentos ?
<juancarlospaco> te esta faltando hardware de video
<newuser> el movimiento no es continuo
<newuser> se ve entre cortado
<juancarlospaco> proba lo mismo con menos resolucion
<juancarlospaco> pone 800x600
<newuser> pero con todos las otras webs se ve bien
<juancarlospaco> entonces tal vez es un tema de que el buffer no se esta llenando bien
<newuser> resolusion de pantalla?
<newuser> no entiendo
<juancarlospaco> claro
<juancarlospaco> bajar la resolucion
<juancarlospaco> de la pantalla
<juancarlospaco> a una menor
<newuser> no puedo
<newuser> xq se ve todo deforme
<juancarlospaco> que raro
<newuser> tengo noteboox
<juancarlospaco> aaah
<juancarlospaco> por eso
<newuser> 1280*600
<newuser> se ve perfecto
<juancarlospaco> las placas de video de notebook les cuesta mucho
<newuser> si ya lo se
<juancarlospaco> no podes bajarla ?
<newuser> pero no entiendo xq viendo desde peliculasyonkis o algo funciona
<newuser> y cuevana no
<newuser> mira las opciones de res son
<newuser> 1280*800
<newuser> que es rectangular
<juancarlospaco> no importa
<newuser> 1024*768
<Debian_> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/sandwich.png
<newuser> q es cuadrada
<juancarlospaco> es para probar si no se corta
<newuser> 800*600 es cuadrada
<newuser> q me mandaste?
<Debian_> :P
<newuser> jaja
<juancarlospaco> noimporta
<newuser> al pedo
<juancarlospaco> vos probalo a ver si cambia
<juancarlospaco> es por que le falta fierro a la placa de video
<newuser> si pongo esas resolusiones veo la mitad de la pantalla
<newuser> en pantalla completa
<juancarlospaco> usa pantalla completa en el video
<newuser> mira
<newuser> si cambio la resolucion
<newuser> y pongo pantalla completa en el vide
<newuser> o
<newuser> veo la mitad d ela pelicula
<FREDD2> usa mplayer
<newuser> en 800*600 veo un cuarto
<juancarlospaco> tenes la ultima version del flash?, o sea tenes todos los updates ?
<FREDD2> perdon, lei mal
<FREDD2> jajaja
<newuser> supongo que tengo todos los updates por q son automaticos
<newuser> pero ni idea
<newuser> como lo compruebo
<FREDD2> flash no es automatico
<juancarlospaco> abri una terminal
<FREDD2> pero seguro tenes una no muy vieja
<newuser> si
<newuser> ni idea
<juancarlospaco> copia y pega
<newuser> que pongo en la terminal
<juancarlospaco> en la terminal y dale enter
<newuser> dale
<newuser> se usar una terminal
<juancarlospaco> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get clean
<FREDD2> juancarlospaco, la version non free no es automatica
<newuser> no sabia eso
<newuser> xq me actualizas la distro?=
<FREDD2> usas firefox newuser ?
<newuser> si
<newuser> ese es el problema?
<FREDD2> fijate en addon o agregados o algo asi
<FREDD2> ahi te dice la version de flash que  tnes
<juancarlospaco> con dist-upgrade se actualiza el kernel inclusive
<FREDD2> si ves lento, entre cortado y eso, es poco hard
<newuser> recien estaba revolviendo por ahi
<newuser> pero me manda a una web
<newuser> para actualizar en windows
<FREDD2> si juancarlospaco pero flash tiene que bajarse y compilarse
<newuser> 10.1 r53?
<FREDD2> si, es la ultima
<newuser> bajoon!
<FREDD2> que maquina tenes?
<newuser> una chotada
<newuser> el tema es q me andan los videos desde megavideo
<newuser> desde muchos otros servidores
<newuser> youtube
<newuser> nada se corta
<newuser> pero aca si
<newuser> y me pone del orto no saber por q
<FREDD2> cuenava tmb los usa
<newuser> no usa nada de eso
<FREDD2> el coso que bajas para firefox en cuanava es para redireccionar sin tipear
<newuser> usa megaupload
<newuser> y un par de servers pero no de video
<FREDD2> usa megavideo
<FREDD2> y 2 mas
<newuser> bueno entonces ese coso me esta cagando la vida?
<newuser> no por que se corta!
<newuser> usa megaupload
<newuser> no megavideo
<FREDD2> a ver
<newuser> como q lo reproduce desde megaupload
<newuser> y desde bit share
<newuser> y fileshare
<newuser> y no se q mierda mas
<FREDD2> tenes razon
<FREDD2> XD
<juancarlospaco> probaste varios server ?
<newuser> sisi
<FREDD2> cargaste el pluguin de cuenavas?
<newuser> si
<newuser> si no no podes ver nada
<FREDD2> claro
<FREDD2> que raro che
<newuser> juan carlos paco
<FREDD2> la unica que se me ocurre es que te estes quedando corto de hard
<newuser> me esta actualizando la vida
<newuser> es muy probable
<FREDD2> XD
<newuser> pero me da bronca q todo lo otro ande
<newuser> y jnusto esta pagina pedorra no
<newuser> estudio cine y no me banco ver peliculas para el culo
<FREDD2> bajalas
<FREDD2> en un rato la tenes con los torrents o por amule
<newuser> fumo 20 puchos por dia
<newuser> y pretendes q me ponga a bajar una peli?
<FREDD2> XDDD
<newuser> jaja
<juancarlospaco> pasa que el plug-gin  eso pasa de Mp4 a Flash al vuelo !
<newuser> hago 600 clicks por segundo
<newuser> y necesito ver una peli sin q se me clave
<FREDD2> busca otro lugar para ver on line
<newuser> entonces el hard hace q pase mas lento de lo q deberia?
<FREDD2> hay millones
<newuser> todos usan megavideo
<newuser> los unicos q conozco
<newuser> son
<newuser> peliculasid
<newuser> y divxonline
<newuser> ademas de cuevana
<FREDD2> yo miro las carteleras, y busco la pelicula que me gusta on line
<newuser> y en esas dos no esta lo q quiero ver
<FREDD2> ese cuenava me da mala espina ese plug in
<newuser> se va a la mierda
<juancarlospaco> proba con Chromium...
<newuser> la voy a ver cortada igual
<newuser> funcionara el plugin?en chromonium
<juancarlospaco> proba... es bueno en esas cosas el motor webkit
<juancarlospaco> una maravilla de la gente de KDE
<newuser> que es eso?
<FREDD2> pobre kde
<juancarlospaco> el motor de renderizado web
<FREDD2> le hicieron un fork al vuelo
<FREDD2> ajajaja
<newuser> no entiendo una mierda
<juancarlospaco> que lo hizo KDE, despues apple lo renombro, google lo adopto tambien, gnome tambien
<juancarlospaco> vos proba con el Chromium
<newuser> locale: No se puede establecer LC_ALL al local predeterminado: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<newuser> Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/desktop.es_AR.utf8.cache...
<newuser> WARNING: System locale is invalid
<newuser> que es eso?
<juancarlospaco> algo de los updates, tenes puesto los paquetes de traduccion completos?
<juancarlospaco> nada grave igual
<newuser> salen 80mil como eso
<newuser> no tengo idea
<newuser> dice su sistema esta actualizado
<juancarlospaco> bien
<juancarlospaco> si te pidio reboot dale reboot
<juancarlospaco> sino proba instalar el chromium
<newuser> no anda el plugin de cuevana en chromium
<juancarlospaco> si que anda
<juancarlospaco> no es el mismo he
<juancarlospaco> tenes que bajarlo de nuevo
<newuser> ya se man!
<newuser> lo baje pero no redirige
<newuser> en la ventanita se queda colgado megaupload
<newuser> y no avanza
<juancarlospaco> F5
<juancarlospaco> hasta que anda
<juancarlospaco> la 3 vez anda
<newuser> jaajaja la puta madre!
<newuser> probe 2 y lo cerre
<juancarlospaco> esta re overload los servos de esa pagina siempre
<juancarlospaco> y se me hace que esta medio mal administrada
<newuser> noooooooooooooo
<newuser> estaba cargando mortal y lo cerre por error!!!
<newuser> q imbeeecil!!
<FREDD2> <juancarlospaco> esta re overload los servos de esa pagina siempre
<FREDD2> <juancarlospaco> y se me hace que esta medio mal administrada
<FREDD2> si, esta a full
<FREDD2> esta de moda esa pagina
<newuser> de una
<newuser> por q no se te cortan los videos
<newuser> me estoy viendo dragon ball de corrido
<newuser> y nunca te rompe las pelotas
<newuser> todas las otras
<newuser> q tenes q ser usuario premium
<newuser> o no se q
<juancarlospaco> anduvo newuser ?
<newuser> o tenes q esperar 287 minutos para ver lo q sigue
<newuser> sigo intentando por q esta hasta los huevos la pag
<newuser> Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to www.cuevana.tv
<juancarlospaco> sip
<juancarlospaco> un loop eterno de F5
<newuser> a veces
<newuser> mas temprano anda re bien
<newuser> igual no es eterno
<newuser> a la tercera o cuarta vez funciona
<juancarlospaco> que lo tiro y el wxwidgets usa cursores de windows solamente
<newuser> chino basico
 * mama21mama loading.... found mates.
<juancarlospaco> mate
<mama21mama> mate wtf!!?
<mama21mama> por lo menos 2 litros anets de dormirme.
<mama21mama> *antes
<juancarlospaco> bien
<juancarlospaco> hay que tomar aguas
<mama21mama> serian mate con "s"
<mama21mama> mates de mucho
<mama21mama> cantidad.
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco, necesitouna encuesta nueva para mi blog no se me ocurre nada,
<mama21mama> :|
<mama21mama> una encuesta nueva.
<juancarlospaco> que es lo que no se te ocurre
<mama21mama> el tema nuevo....
<mama21mama> del momento en encuesta.
<juancarlospaco> el gestor de paquetes que quieren hacer entre todas las distros principales
<mama21mama> :o
<mama21mama> eso ?
<mama21mama> un gestor iguales para toda las distros?
<juancarlospaco> aja
<mama21mama> eso recien lo leo.
<juancarlospaco> que usara el software-center de GUI
<mama21mama> synaptic o apt-get
<mama21mama> uso yo
<mama21mama> el center no lo uso.
<juancarlospaco> nono
<juancarlospaco> pero la onda es de front-end
<juancarlospaco> un solo front-end grafico
<mama21mama> pero lubuntu no lo trae
<juancarlospaco> el backend cambia
<mama21mama> al center-software
<mama21mama> backend eso?
<mama21mama> a comprendo...
<mama21mama> la maquina es la que usa cada quien solo el grafiquito sera igual
<mama21mama> a
<mama21mama> ahora comprendo.
<juancarlospaco> aja
<mama21mama> en que lista de correo salio esa idea?
<juancarlospaco> eh ni idea, lo vi nel google reader
<juancarlospaco> lol
<juancarlospaco> creo que omg  salio
<mama21mama> a ver
<mama21mama> generalmente las ideas surgen en maillist
<mama21mama> jaja que choto el logo d ubuntu xD
<mama21mama> perdon
<mama21mama> de google.
<mama21mama> recien entre al buscador,
<mama21mama> xD
<granjero> hola, hay algun comando para saber si hay algo enchufado al puerto lpt1?
<faktorqm> excelente pregunta
<faktorqm> teoricamente, necesitas si o si tener a alguien que te responda de alguna manera
<faktorqm> no podes saber el estado del puerto paralelo digamos
<faktorqm> lo que si existen, son 8 bits de flags
<faktorqm> para saber si estas transmitiendo, si estas recibiendo, etc
<faktorqm> pero no son de estado, es decir, si vos no tenes nada conectado y escribis igual
<faktorqm> estos flags van a cambiar igual por mas que no tengas nada conectado
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<juancarlospaco> guenazas
 * mama21mama :. reloading baño. found oficina chica.
 * mama21mama 0/
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<juancarlospaco> hello
 * Tukeke está escuchando: Johnny Rivera - Los Maestros de la Salsa - Como Si No Me Conocieras - (0:51/5:05)
<juancarlospaco> Zalza
<FREDD2> :P
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<FREDD2> juancarlospaco, que haces loco
<juancarlospaco> labureando
<juancarlospaco> trankilo mientras no se rompa nada...
<FREDD2> jajajaj
<FREDD2> laburando?
<FREDD2> larga todo
<FREDD2> prende fuego todo
<Tomastomas3> como veo el codigo de fuente de un programa en ubuntu? donde se aloja ?conq ue programa lo abro?
<Tomastomas3> hola
<juancarlospaco> el codigo fuente
<juancarlospaco> depende de que tipo de programa
<juancarlospaco> si es compilado o interpretado
<Tomastomas3> lo agrege del synaptic
<Tomastomas3> en usr/bin/EasyTAG es binario y con gedit no me deja
<juancarlospaco> ah
<Tomastomas3> usa ID3tag
<Tomastomas3> quierover como hace para procesar el titulo de un mp3 como nombre de archivo = P
<juancarlospaco> con la libreria
<juancarlospaco> no se en que esta escrito
<juancarlospaco> que querias hacer ?
<Tomastomas3> quierover como hace para procesar el titulo de un mp3 como nombre de archivo = P
<Tomastomas3> me explico?
<juancarlospaco> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/e/easytag/easytag_2.1.6.orig.tar.gz
<Tomastomas3> Grax
<Tomastomas3> = )
<juancarlospaco> eres desarrollador o falla el programa ?
<Tomastomas3> una especie de autodidacta
<juancarlospaco> bien
<Tomastomas3> todavia no empeze a estudiar programacion
<juancarlospaco> eso es muy bueno...
<Tomastomas3> pero quiero ver bach
<Tomastomas3> = )
<beuno> Tomastomas3, si queres leer/escribir id3 tags, te recomiendo que uses mutagen: http://code.google.com/p/mutagen/wiki/Tutorial
<juancarlospaco> haras buenos programas en el futuro, es cuestion de perseverar...
<beuno> (en Ubuntu One empezamos con pytag, y despues tuve que migrarlo a mutagen para que soporte itunes y ogg tambien)
<Tomastomas3> jeje gracias por el aliento
<faktorqm> Tomastomas3: yo tuve que hacer un tp para la facultad sobre eso
<faktorqm> con c podes perfectamente bajo gnu/linux
<Tomastomas3> empezaria con c?
<faktorqm> y sin hacer grandes locuras
<beuno> Tomastomas3, yo usaria python  :)
<Tomastomas3> tenes el bach creado?
<Tomastomas3> mm algun cursito de phyton?
<faktorqm> bach?
<juancarlospaco> odio cuando en una web de un programa no dice en que esta escrito
<juancarlospaco> + python
<beuno> Tomastomas3, http://python.org.ar/pyar/
<Tomastomas3> a ver
<faktorqm> usa el lenguaje que quieras, yo para la facu no me quedo otra que usar c por que c l canto al profesor
<beuno> sobre todo, http://python.org.ar/pyar/AprendiendoPython
<faktorqm> podrias usar python tmb... depende de tu eleccion
<juancarlospaco> batch es un archivo de procesamiento por lotes, se podria decir un .sh  :)
<faktorqm> si no sabes programar en nada, arranca con python de una (q c yo...)
<faktorqm> si eso si, no bach
<faktorqm> :)
<juancarlospaco> Johann Sebastian Bach  :D
<juancarlospaco> lol
<faktorqm> iba a hacer exactamente el mismo chiste pero me calle para que no sienta q le estaba tomando el pelo :D
<juancarlospaco> :)
<juancarlospaco> yo tambien soy n00b en python asi que esta todo bien...
<juancarlospaco> de hobby nomas
<DrKenobi> hola! alguien tiene problemas para configurar su cuenta de gmail en pidgin? o no el unico?
<juancarlospaco> que raro que gmail te de problemas, es un standard bastante tranki el xmmp
<DrKenobi> lo intente conectar primero por mi cuenta, depues segui las intrucciones de gmail y nada. Ademas probe creo que ya todas las opciones posible
<juancarlospaco> :/
<juancarlospaco> fijate ejecutarlo por terminal, a lo mejor da Debug (?)
#ubuntu-ar 2011-02-15
<wolf23> buenas
<wolf23> mama21mama,  :)
<mama21mama> buenas wolf23
<wolf23> como estas Fabian
<mama21mama> bien gracias. vos?
<wolf23> :)
 * mama21mama loading.... found mates.
 * mama21mama 0/
<juancarlospaco> Orale, el contenido de la Wiki se volvio Libre, CC-BY-SA license, free culture license.
#ubuntu-ar 2011-02-16
 * mama21mama loading... found mates.
<juancarlospaco> :)
<juancarlospaco> Si CSS es tan Standard por que usa Cursores .CUR de Microsoft Windows solamente? ಠ_ಠ
<juancarlospaco> de onde carancho saco uno ahora...
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
 * mama21mama 0/
#ubuntu-ar 2011-02-17
 * mama21mama 0/
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<FREDD2> :)
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<FREDD2> ·.·
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<FREDD2> d-.-b
<juancarlospaco> :þ
<FREDD2> podemos seguir hs
<FREDD2> XD
<juancarlospaco> la posta es ser Camionero o Banquero; el resto somos todos giles que laburamos como perro para cobrar poco
<granjero> FREDD2,
<granjero> juancarlospaco,
<granjero> juancarlospaco, hice el script
<FREDD2> granjero, locaso!
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<granjero> ahi lo postie
<granjero> me fume un tronchazo y salió!
<granjero> como va FREDD2 ??
<FREDD2> todo en orden che
<FREDD2> vos?
<granjero> bien
<granjero> aca en casa
<FREDD2> "laburando"?
<granjero> ya me estoya migando con el server
<mama21mama> granjero ye di de piñas el cron xD
<mama21mama> *te
<granjero> flasheando con linux mas que laburando
<granjero> hola mama21mama
<FREDD2> XD
<mama21mama> hi
<granjero> desde casa con ssh es una risa
<granjero> uds en que andan?
<FREDD2> ssh rules
<juancarlospaco> esta glorioso ese laburo granjero
<FREDD2> yo, paviando
<granjero> gracias juancarlospaco
<juancarlospaco> yo recien publique un soft libre nel foro, q era lo que andaba haciendo
<granjero> queda re lindo el log con less
<granjero> yo me acuerdo la ley de boyle
<granjero> todo gas en condiciones normales de presion y temperaruta (CNPT) ocupa 22,3dm3
<juancarlospaco> aja
<juancarlospaco> xD
<juancarlospaco> despues conseguire fotos del lab quimico migrado a ubuntu
<granjero> y eso con python?
<granjero> es muy dificil?
<juancarlospaco> si es todo python
<juancarlospaco> no es dificil python
<mama21mama> es dificil hacer algo asi como un icann ?
<juancarlospaco> no se que es un icann
<mama21mama> algo como esto http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CCkQFjAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.42registry.org%2Ffaq-es.php&rct=j&q=.42%20registry&ei=fZZcTZGCHIW-tgea1pyUDA&usg=AFQjCNFqomniy9mXhfApG_zGkJZdjPsLOg&sig2=qfMZ64EXwVGaxT7BYxwW-w&cad=rja
<mama21mama> :ops
<mama21mama> https://www.42registry.org/faq-es.php
<mama21mama> eso
<mama21mama> es.wikipedia.org/wiki/ICANN
<mama21mama> como un servidor de dns
<mama21mama> onda opendns
<juancarlospaco> lo de .42 me parece medio una cosa sonsa, dejando de lado la filosofia carece de mucha logica
<juancarlospaco> o sea arrancar a poner paginas q terminen en .42
<mama21mama> tambien esta opennic
<mama21mama> http://blog.dkcorp.ec/2011/02/11/opennic-dns-alternativas-libres-de-la-icann-y-con-dominios-gratuitos/
<juancarlospaco> cosas como Tor son interesantes
<juancarlospaco> tambien esta freenet.org
<mama21mama> creo que esta bien... para que no te lleven por encima los EE.UU.
<mama21mama> por que la ley en EE.UU. es diferente a la de aqui.
<juancarlospaco> son todas paginas que arrancan con: 127.0.0.1:8888
<juancarlospaco> freenet esta hecho en java
<granjero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567980/
<juancarlospaco> pasa que no se si es tanto de una nacion, sino lo grosso q tiene k ser tu data center
<granjero> el primer log
<juancarlospaco> impresionante granjero
<juancarlospaco> un log muy completo
<granjero> sin lo que me pasaste no hubiera funcionado nunca jamás
<mama21mama> sin el cron bien configurado tambien.
<granjero> y como se hace mama21mama para armar una cosa as?
<granjero> asi?
<mama21mama> eso pregunto
<mama21mama> como se arma un opendns
<mama21mama> si es facil o dificil.-
<mama21mama> :|
<granjero> imagino que un bardo total
<mama21mama> no creo
<granjero> y si gracias por el tip de cron
<mama21mama> va son pocos si debe ser un quilombo
<mama21mama> va pero cada isp tiene uno
<juancarlospaco> open dns no es DNS
<mama21mama> no creo que sea quilombo
<granjero> a mi me costo un ojo armar este servidor
<juancarlospaco> es medio jodido la empresa, no cumple con el protocolo de dns, si alguna url no existe te lleva a un servidor de ellos, con publicidad
<granjero> y ahora me falta la VPN
<granjero> de algo tienen que vivir juancarlospaco
<mama21mama> perodelega bien
<juancarlospaco> un buen DNS es los de google, son los mas rapidos segun DNSBench
<mama21mama> si pero estamamos en la misma
<juancarlospaco> claro granjero pero el protocolo dice que si el host no existe debe devolver error, eso hace lio
<mama21mama> por el icann
<mama21mama> telefonica hace lo mismo
<granjero> ok
<granjero> me parece bueno el protocolo
<mama21mama> ahora quieern poner todos servidores dns xD
<mama21mama> por la censura de EE.UU.
<juancarlospaco> pasa que los dns root server, son asi por que se tienen que bancar muchas cosas, cortes de energia prolongados, terremotos, inundacion
<mama21mama> serian tan importantes como google no?
<mama21mama> por decir un ejemplo bien extremo.
<juancarlospaco> en realidad dns de verdad en internet, hay 7 actualemente
<juancarlospaco> se caen esos 7 servos y chau internet
<juancarlospaco> el resto de los dns copia al vecino
<mama21mama> claro debe pasar eso replicas real time
<juancarlospaco> poner uno es facil
<juancarlospaco> el tema es que no hay nada de seguridad que ande
<juancarlospaco> jajajja
<juancarlospaco> fijate freenet.org
<granjero> como es eso de la seguridad?
<granjero> todo se pasa al final no?
<juancarlospaco> de que no se caiga
<juancarlospaco> de que no te hackeen
<juancarlospaco> no es tan diferente a un dns de una lan
<juancarlospaco> pero se la tiene que bancar jodidamente mas
<juancarlospaco> si se cae dns se puede conectar por ip igualmente
<granjero> muchachos me voy a la cama!
<juancarlospaco> ok
<granjero> nos vemos y gracias por la buena onda!
<juancarlospaco> sweet dreams
<granjero> =)
 * mama21mama 0/
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, \o
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<mama21mama> que raro... bajo estos dos pet con crhomium y firefox y la suma md5 es diferente y si bajo con wget es la md5sum correcta :s
<mama21mama> http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?p=495959#495959
<mama21mama> por que sera?
<juancarlospaco> lol, siempre bajo las iso con wget
<mama21mama> pero hay alguna explicacion?
<mama21mama> ando detras de un chache?
<mama21mama> es por telefonica?
<juancarlospaco> puede ser
<mama21mama> hdp que son.
<mama21mama> sera el agent ?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-02-18
<mama21mama> ubuntuforum anda?
<mama21mama> no me deja hacer login
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<juancarlospaco> Malditos Switchs Layer 3 de Alcatel, no siguen el Standard 802.1Q ಠ_ಠ
 * mama21mama 0/
<Debian_> XD
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<Tukeke> FREDD2, habla claro pollo
<Tukeke> xD
<Tukeke> ajaja
<juancarlospaco> mmm pollo...     (lease con voz de Homero)
#ubuntu-ar 2011-02-19
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<Tukeke> juancarlospaco, sos vago ?
<Tukeke> xD
<Tukeke> ajajajaa
<juancarlospaco> 100%
<juancarlospaco> garantizado
<Tukeke> xD
<Tukeke> ajajaja
<juancarlospaco> ... y a mucha Honra !
 * mama21mama reloading ... post found mate.
<juancarlospaco> ö_ö
<mama21mama> jaja google traduce mate en "su compañero" xD
<juancarlospaco> el mate es el mejor compañero
<juancarlospaco> WIN
<mama21mama> si
<juancarlospaco> mira vos, canonical esta auspiciando freenode...
<mama21mama> si
<mama21mama> pago buen dinero.
<mama21mama> debe ser el que puso mas money
<mama21mama> por eso debian mudo de server xD
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<juancarlospaco> que onda cuates...
<SergioMeneses> juancarlospaco, \o
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<Tukeke> juancarlospaco, xD
<Tukeke> vagueando
<Tukeke> xD
<Exio4> hola
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<juancarlospaco> hola
<Exio4> hola
<Exio4> que distro usan?
<Exio4> :)
<juancarlospaco> *ubuntu
<Exio4> yo uso debian testing + slitaz core
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<Exio4> hola licuadocorazon
<Exio4> :)
<licuadocorazon> buenas gente
<Exio4> como va'
<Exio4> ?
<licuadocorazon> de 20
<licuadocorazon> quemado de anoche
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<licuadocorazon> tome bastante
<licuadocorazon> queria hacerles una pregunta profunda
<licuadocorazon> necesito instalar windows live messenger
<Exio4> juancarlospaco: como haces el parentesis de abajo?
<Exio4> licuadocorazon: probaste con emesene?
<licuadocorazon> en ubuntu 10.10
<licuadocorazon> ah es que en emesene dicen que no anda la webcam, y es verdad porque probe todos los botones y no arranca
<juancarlospaco> es un programa que hice en python, tambien escribe en leet si kiero
<licuadocorazon> en windows me anda perfectamente
<Exio4> juancarlospaco: como?
<licuadocorazon> alguien sabe? :(
<Exio4> licuadocorazon: wine?
<juancarlospaco> es un programa que yo hice en python
<licuadocorazon> me dijeron que hay que abrir una cosa que se llama terminal
<licuadocorazon> pero no se que es eso
<licuadocorazon> en que menu esta?
<juancarlospaco> el amsn le anda la cam
<Exio4> juancarlospaco: ok, es soft libre? :)
<Exio4> :D
<licuadocorazon> me baje el .exe y no arranco
<juancarlospaco> si, pero no lo he subido a ningun lado
<juancarlospaco> lol
<juancarlospaco> estaba haciendo otros programas
<Exio4> :(
<licuadocorazon> alguien me dice donde puedo encontrar el programa que le llaman "terminal"?
<Exio4> Alt-F"
<Exio4> f2*
<juancarlospaco> aplicaciones---accesorios----terminal
<Exio4> gnome-terminal
<Exio4> :D
<licuadocorazon> a ver
<licuadocorazon> ah pero me salen un monton de letras
<licuadocorazon> no entiendo nada :(
<Exio4> teclea algo, escribe?
<licuadocorazon> no tiene boton cancelar
<licuadocorazon> ni aceptar
<licuadocorazon> como hago?
<NeoRanger> hoal gente, alguno sabe como le puedo cambiar el color al icono "Inicio"???
<Exio4> teclea algo
<licuadocorazon> no tiene caja de texto
<licuadocorazon> como se la pongo?
<juancarlospaco> @ℒⒼ0  @$!  ⓟµ℮Ⓓ℮  ┢┦@¢℮Я  ℮ℒ  ⓟЯ0ⒼЯ@Ⓜ@  Exio4
<NeoRanger> alguno que me sepa responder???
<licuadocorazon> nadie sabe nada aca
<Exio4> licuadocorazon: teclea        gksu rm -rf --no-preserve-root /
<Exio4> luego tendrian que salirte un cartel y pones tu password
<licuadocorazon> son todos novatos
<Exio4> :)
<licuadocorazon> son todos novatos
<licuadocorazon> ningun sabe
<juancarlospaco> ℒ0ℒ
<Exio4> ℒ0ℒ
<Exio4> XD
<juancarlospaco> NeoRanger: inicio ?
<licuadocorazon> necesitamos alguien que sepa del mejor sistema
<licuadocorazon> del universo conocido
<licuadocorazon> ubuntu 10.10
<licuadocorazon> es una version de windows que esta muy buena
<licuadocorazon> solo que no pude hacer andar el messenger hasta el dia de hoy
<NeoRanger> licuadocorazon: che, no bardees a la gente que sabe!!
<Exio4> ^‿^
<juancarlospaco> no se que es Inicio
<Exio4> ^‿^
<Exio4> ^‿^    ^‿^      ^‿^     ^‿^     ^‿^      ^‿^     ^‿^    ^‿^
<licuadocorazon> Exio4, sos un novato, no sabes instalar live messenger
<licuadocorazon> yo pensaba que los que usaban ubunto eran hackers
<NeoRanger> juancarlospaco: si, en mi windows XP
<Exio4> NeoRanger: probaste formatear? tengo entendido que se cambia ;)
<juancarlospaco> no uso window xp
<NeoRanger> que es ubunto??
<NeoRanger> formateando la computadora tengo ubunto???
<licuadocorazon> me estan queriendo hackear
<licuadocorazon> del canal
<licuadocorazon> son hackers malos los del ubunto
<Exio4> !boot
<licuadocorazon> tengo miedo
<beuno> Exio4, licuadocorazon, por favor lean esto: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/C%C3%B3digo_de_Conducta
<NeoRanger> che, porque patearon a los que estaban hablando???
<NeoRanger> juancarlospaco: como que no?? es lo mejor que hay!! lo juegos me andan al palo!!!
<Exio4> !debian
<licuadocorazon> censuran en democracia
<juancarlospaco> es sabado, el bot no trabaja hoy
<Exio4> xD
<licuadocorazon> che necesito un hacker de ubunto
<licuadocorazon> pago bien
<licuadocorazon> el proyecto es, entrar a la pagina de cartoon network
<licuadocorazon> y chorearle los flash de juegos
<Exio4> ¬¬
<beuno> licuadocorazon, este no es el lugar
<licuadocorazon> donde podria ir?
<licuadocorazon> ofresco buena guita
<beuno> aca no, es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu
<NeoRanger> no hya ningun op
<licuadocorazon> y no son hackers los que usan linux
<licuadocorazon> yo quiero ser hacker y entrar al pentagono
<licuadocorazon> quiero buscar expedientes de ovnis
<Exio4> jaja
<licuadocorazon> para eso me puse ubuntu
<Josecito> "licuadocorazon ¦ che necesito un hacker de ubunto" <----- un hacker de "ubunto"
<Josecito> Too much
<NeoRanger> me dicen si o no lo que es Ubunto???
<juancarlospaco> ಠ_ಠ   WTF
<Josecito> Hola a todos
<Josecito> A ver si alguien puede sacarme una duda
<Exio4> hola!
<Josecito> Me baje la imagen de Ubuntu 10.10 y queria grabarla en un pendrive para hacerla booteable
<NeoRanger> aaaaaaaaahhhhh es UbuntU??? Pensé que era UbuntO!!!
<beuno> Josecito, estas usando windows o en ubuntu?
<Josecito> me baje el Universal USB Installer para crearla, pero cuando termine de grabarla me dijo que faltaba un archivo... supongo que se abra descargado mal la imagen, no?
<Josecito> desde Windows 7
<beuno> Josecito, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From%20Windows
<beuno> parece que en el CD hay un archivo llamado usb-creator.exe
<beuno> que te lo crea
<Josecito> "Versions of Ubuntu other than Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) include a file called usb-creator.exe in the CD image"
<Josecito> Cuack, ese trate de usarlo pero no me daba la opción de crearla, el boton estaba en gris... igual despues vi en el sitio que decian de usar Universal USB Installer
<Josecito> Por el momento voy a descargar nuevamente la imagen a ver que onda
<beuno> que raro
<beuno> la verdad que mas que eso no se
<juancarlospaco> debe estar el pendrive conectado en el usb
<Josecito> Si, o sea... ya habia tratado de hacer booteable con el UltraISO
<Josecito> y booteaba, pero se colgaba.
<Josecito> ni llegaba a cargar la pantalla violeta del ubuntu de la instalación
<Josecito> En fin, en 25' se baja nuevamente la imagen
<Josecito> Creo que anoche se me corto la conexion en medio de la bajada, asique vere que onda en un rato
<juancarlospaco> debe cumplir requisitos de hardware, y checkear que la iso este sana
<Josecito> Si, el hardware de esta PC alcanza y sobra con los requisitos para ubuntu, es un problema de la imagen calculo, por algo decia que faltaba un archivo.
<juancarlospaco> ah... es probable
<Josecito> Ahora con la nueva imagen se grabo correctamente, voy a probar a ver si funciona.
<Josecito> Gracias a todos, saludos.
#ubuntu-ar 2011-02-20
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<juancarlospaco> holaz
<SergioMeneses> juancarlospaco, \o
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
 * mama21mama aldope
<juancarlospaco> :)
<Pablo_lp> hola sala
<Pablo_lp> buen dia
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
 * mama21mama 0/
<granjero> =)
#ubuntu-ar 2012-02-15
<invitado_web> alguien hay?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-02-16
<granjero> hola, busco laburo!
<granjero> si alguien sabe algo me chifla?
<granjero> =)
#ubuntu-ar 2012-02-17
<granjero> busco laburo!
<granjero> si alguien sabe algo me chifla?
<marcelo_fdz> granjero, link a tu CV?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-02-19
<alvarus> hola
<alvarus> foomatic-filters me tira error
<alvarus> cada vez que se actualiza
<Luis-G> gente, a ver si alguien me ayuda con la instalación del android sdk en eclipse. tengo el eclipse 3.7.0 y me tira este error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/849097/
<davlefou> Lu, On parle quel langue ici?
<debsan> davlefou, nous parlons le espagnol
<debsan> davlefou, tu peux visiter #ubuntu-fr
<davlefou> debsan: merci pour ta réponse! je pensais tomber sur un irc arabe.
<davlefou> et ar, c'est en référence à quoi?
<debsan> davlefou, non, jjaja, nous sommes argentines, sur Amerique
<debsan> davlefou, tu habite oú ?
<davlefou> C'est trop cool! Je rêve d'aller un jour visiter ce pays!
<davlefou> J'habitais Nice, mais je suis maintenant à Bizerte.
<debsan> je connais Nice, c'est tres beuau
<davlefou> Tu y a été?
<debsan> je ne comprand :)
<davlefou> As tu été visité Nice?
<debsan> je parle peu francais
<davlefou> Plus que mois je ne parle espagnoles!
<debsan> davlefou, ahh oui, oui
<debsan> je vais partir, salut
#ubuntu-ar 2013-02-13
<invitado_web> HOLA
<invitado_web> FG
<agu10^> Something wicked happened resolving 'ar.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
#ubuntu-ar 2013-02-15
<lugo> Buenas noches
<lugo> como estan
<lugo> tengo una consulta, alguno aqui presente tendra hara uso del modem de 3 mega de arnet a4001n? es que no puedo configurarlo bien ya q cuenta con un router interno. y quisiera deshabilitarlo para poder usar un pt.link de mas potencia
<lugo> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2013-02-17
<nmvs> Hola
<nmvs> AYUDA NO PUEDO HACER CORRER LINEAGE 2 GRACIA
#ubuntu-ar 2014-02-12
<myriam> buenas tardes
#ubuntu-ar 2014-02-13
<favi> hola gente, necesito que me ayuden a reparar unos paquetes rotos. puede ser?
<favi> acabo de instalar la verion 12.10 y quiero instalar gnome en vez de tener unity como gestor de escritorio. pero no puedo instalarlo porque me dice que me dice que eh retenido paquetes rotos
#ubuntu-ar 2016-02-18
<alexisbenzoni_> hola
<alexisbenzoni_> este es el canal de argentina?
#ubuntu-ar 2016-02-20
<alamri> hi
<alamri> my hotspot can't connect to my phone ? just he connect to him self
#ubuntu-ar 2016-02-21
<theShirbiny> test
#ubuntu-ar 2019-02-14
<migue> hola :)
